# Border Patrol Agent Jarod Dittman



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Border Patrol Agent Jarod Dittman 
*United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol
U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Sunday, March 30, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 28
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, March 30, 2008
*Incident Location:* California
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Border Patrol Agent Jarod Dittman was killed in an automobile accident while on en route to his patrol area in Jamul, California, at approximately 1:00 am. Another Border Patrol agent came across the single vehicle accident on Otay Lakes Road, near State Route 94.

Agent Dittman was pulled from his department issued Jeep Wrangler and transported to a local hospital, where he succumbed to his injuries approximately one hour later.

Agent Dittman had served with the Border Patrol for over one year. He is survived by his wife and child.
Agency Contact Information
United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol
1300 Pennsylvania Ave, NW
Room 6.5E
Washington, DC 20229

Phone: (202) 344-3532

_*Please contact the United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## EBostonBP (Feb 12, 2007)

from my station. i was there on scene. rest in peace brother. we'll miss you


----------

